

London Stock Exchange timeline of technical problems - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/it-business/it-organisation/in-depth/index.cfm?articleid=2761

======
swombat
Funny, back when I worked for ACN (which built the system), this was one of
our flagship clients/projects that was included on every powerpoint sales
deck...

